# Charcot Foot



## bvarley15 (Jan 14, 2011)

Am I coding this correctly, ( left foot diabetic foot ulcer, charcot foot, IDDM)?  
707.15, 250.61, 713.5.  Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## mjb5019 (Jul 11, 2011)

*charcot foot*

ulcer, diabetic  foot 250.80  707.15  charcots diabetic 250.60 713.5

I would use all 4 codes


----------

